# Let's Talk Chickens



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Ok so most of you all may know my husband has been wanting guineas. I do not lol. So I have been lucking for a compromise right trying to be a good wife. I was looking for quiet, friendly chicken breeds and it seems buff Orpington may be a good breed for us. My uncle was always the chicken person and he always would change breeds off and on so I don't really have a certain breed in mind other then the buffs seem to be highly recommended by others for their calm nature. I have a friend with some extra roosters that are mixed. They have two that produced their current young roosters. They would be a mix of possible Rhode island red and olive egger rooster cross with brahmas or a window pane rooster with brahmas.

Would you think buff Orpington crossed with the mix above make good chicks or any other breeds I should consider? Prefer non flighty as we have barn cats and they like birds. I thought a rooster could scare the cat from getting too serious about trying to make a meal out of it. My LGD are used the the cat so not sure they would lecture the cat or not.

Side note : I wanted cayuga duck but worry they would be too easy target for the cat. Opinions? I just always had ducks instead of chickens myself.


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

with chickens personally, i don't go with mixes since you will get out of them a generation which is more mixed(if you're planning to hatch eggs)
i had New Hampshire Red pure they were amazing, brahmas are also on the top of the list.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

mark.b.matar said:


> with chickens personally, i don't go with mixes since you will get out of them a generation which is more mixed(if you're planning to hatch eggs)
> i had New Hampshire Red pure they were amazing, brahmas are also on the top of the list.


Thanks!

Well the off spring would be for eating and the purchased hens or pulleys would stay for layers. My husband has the tickbite allergy alpha gal so he can't eat mammal meat. We have been ordering emu and duck meat from a middle to west Tenn farm. I had planned to start raising rabbits again to supplement my meat needs but he really wants chickens to eat the ticks and for meat for himself. 

I guess I should of stated that above sorry. The cross chicks would not be used as layers. Just dual purpose parents for faster growing dinner chicks without giving up layer hens for eating fresh eggs.


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

that's a great challenge, awesome! 
in this case i would raise a mix for like few months(mixed and pure breeds if possible) then you can decide which hen(s) you will be keeping for the continuity of the flock.
chickens are a must in your situation, keep it up


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

mark.b.matar said:


> that's a great challenge, awesome!
> in this case i would raise a mix for like few months(mixed and pure breeds if possible) then you can decide which hen(s) you will be keeping for the continuity of the flock.
> chickens are a must in your situation, keep it up


Thanks. He first asked for emus and I said No! Lol bad wife moment, I know. 

Well I have seen so many calm buff Orpington they just seemed like one to research more. But other breeds are of interest too. Open to suggestions. I don't mind crosses for the off spring but want something not too loud for the neighbors. We have one neighbor that may say something.

Thanks! It's not been easy but learning how to cook some vegan meals these days (I love meat and dairy though so it's hard. Two meals made for our household at a time most days).


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

i would recommend new hampshire since i had them for several years, they thrived on free range.
you can start with what's available around you, bit by bit with proper planning you will love it. 
dairy is a new whole thing for me, but meat... as u said I LOVE IT! you are invited every sunday to my barbecue


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks and thanks! I will check them out too now added to my chicken research list.

Humm Sunday may be a bit far for me to travel. Located in the states but thanks ! 

I am making pizza tonight ! With cashew based vegan cheese and organic turkey. The fake cheese has a strange texture but starting to get used to it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What about Jersey Giants?


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

DDFN said:


> Thanks and thanks! I will check them out too now added to my chicken research list.
> 
> Humm Sunday may be a bit far for me to travel. Located in the states but thanks !
> 
> I am making pizza tonight ! With cashew based vegan cheese and organic turkey. The fake cheese has a strange texture but starting to get used to it.


wow cashew based cheese, that must be very rich in nutrients
enjoy!!!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

ksalvagno said:


> What about Jersey Giants?


Honestly have not been exposed to them. Just looked them up and their big and beautiful. Says average life span 6 years. Do you have experience with them? How long to they lay for and on average do they eat a lot more than smaller breeds? Curious if their slaughter age is younger than other dual purpose breeds. Thanks for the suggestion! 

Adding 2 foot tall chickens to the pair for cat protection isn't a bad idea


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I have wanted to get some but never have. From what I remember reading, they are decent egg layers and take longer to grow.


----------



## BarnOwl (Sep 6, 2020)

Have you looked into dorkings? I have a silver-gray dorking in my mixed flock that I enjoy.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

I would check out Marans in your situation. They are a fast growing dual purpose bird and tend to be very friendly.


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

DDFN said:


> Honestly have not been exposed to them. Just looked them up and their big and beautiful. Says average life span 6 years. Do you have experience with them? How long to they lay for and on average do they eat a lot more than smaller breeds? Curious if their slaughter age is younger than other dual purpose breeds. Thanks for the suggestion!
> 
> Adding 2 foot tall chickens to the pair for cat protection isn't a bad idea











This is from an article in The Livestock Conservancy newsletter. Later in the article they go on to say that, historically, Jersey Giants would be caponized at about 4-8 months old and then left to finish at a year, but that butchering at ten months, without being caponized, they still make a nice “table bird”.
As for ducks, we only have two (a khaki drake and a Cayuga duck) and we have a slew of feral cats but they haven’t caused any problems for our ducks or chickens. Muscovy ducks are supposed to be delicious if you’re looking for meat and they’re big.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

ksalvagno said:


> I have wanted to get some but never have. From what I remember reading, they are decent egg layers and take longer to grow.


If I end up with any I will let you know how it goes with them. I saw they are compared to the buff Orpington and australorps (which was another I was leaving towards, saw them on the conservation list too). Thanks


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

BarnOwl said:


> Have you looked into dorkings? I have a silver-gray dorking in my mixed flock that I enjoy.


Oh I haven't but after you suggested just found them on the conservation list on the watch list. Humm heavy layers in winter. Almost sounding like a need a few different calm breeds to have year round eggs and dinner options. They are cute too!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Rancho Draco said:


> I would check out Marans in your situation. They are a fast growing dual purpose bird and tend to be very friendly.


Thank you. I had not been introduced to that breed yet. They look like a good options too!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

DDFN said:


> Thank you. I had not been introduced to that breed yet. They look like a good options too!


You're welcome! Chanteclers are another good dual purpose breed but they can be difficult to find. 

Do you plan to free range or coop raise? One thing to consider with free ranging if you go that route is to look for chickens that blend in. Buff and white birds stand out like a sore thumb.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Chanceosunshine said:


> View attachment 220085
> 
> This is from an article in The Livestock Conservancy newsletter. Later in the article they go on to say that, historically, Jersey Giants would be caponized at about 4-8 months old and then left to finish at a year, but that butchering at ten months, without being caponized, they still make a nice “table bird”.
> As for ducks, we only have two (a khaki drake and a Cayuga duck) and we have a slew of feral cats but they haven’t caused any problems for our ducks or chickens. Muscovy ducks are supposed to be delicious if you’re looking for meat and they’re big.


Thank you! That makes me feel better about the ducks. We used to have pekin, golden 300 and Indian runners. I think if I got Pekins now they may be too loud for one neighbor and heard the Cayuga were quiet just worried the cat would bother them. We had looked into muscovy ducks before and the husband was worried they would ruin his cars lol


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Rancho Draco said:


> You're welcome! Chanteclers are another good dual purpose breed but they can be difficult to find.
> 
> Do you plan to free range or coop raise? One thing to consider with free ranging if you go that route is to look for chickens that blend in. Buff and white birds stand out like a sore thumb.


I haven't heard of those either will look them up. Well was planning to have a coop but with free ranging time. At the last farm it was nights up and out dearing the day. What ever I get this time will be coop until settled some then was planning to try to free range them. Husband hates coop life but I worry about staying out at night.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

We have had a few different chicken breeds over the years, but we always have gone back to buff orpingtons. They are so calm and friendly. Their eggs are a lot bigger than our other chickens' (wyandottes, austrolorpes, faverolles) and they lay very consistently. They also aren't as mean to each other as some of our other breeds. We have stray cats that occasionally come around our property and we've never had trouble with them going after any of our chickens.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

MellonFriend said:


> We have had a few different chicken breeds over the years, but we always have gone back to buff orpingtons. They are so calm and friendly. Their eggs are a lot bigger than our other chickens' (wyandottes, austrolorpes, faverolles) and they lay very consistently. They also aren't as mean to each other as some of our other breeds. We have stray cats that occasionally come around our property and we've never had trouble with them going after any of our chickens.


Thank you. That's helpful to know.


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

I think you are correct
DUCKS RULE
They are fun very friendly come when you call lay great eggs and calming to watch on a pond
I want to get rid of the chickens and just have ducks. because 
DUCKS RULE!!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

fivemoremiles said:


> I think you are correct
> DUCKS RULE
> They are fun very friendly come when you call lay great eggs and calming to watch on a pond
> I want to get rid of the chickens and just have ducks. because
> DUCKS RULE!!


I always loved my ducks but my husband keeps saying too hard on water here since the old farm had a pond and here doesnt. He may need to make me a pond.


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

Dig a big and deep pond I am building s floating duck pen so they can sleep in the middle of the pond unmolested.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Well we have a natural spring so setting one up would just take time. I watched video on some one building a pond with those fountain liners and plastic sheeting, but can't find those video again to show the hubby. I bet my cat would get scuba gear lol


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Ok so what does the hubby greet me with tonight. A phone full of pictures of Rhea. That he now wants Rhea instead of emu or chickens. Since I finally got him talked out of guinea. 
RHEA? I am now trying to educate myself on the breed since I do not know much about them.

There are breeding pairs available in Florida for sale. His dad and most family still live on Florida, as my family is from here TN but he is Florida imported lol.

Anyone have experience with Rhea or emu? 

@Tanya any tips ?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck with that.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

ksalvagno said:


> Good luck with that.


That's exactly how I felt when he showed it to me. But I took a breathe and told him I would look in to it lol at least it's not guineas!


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

They have long claws on there wings that can disembowel a human. Is your husband suicidal??


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

I was once offered a pair of emus and turned them down. I mean exactly where do you grab one if you need to get ahold of it?
I think they need 6+ foot fences, too.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

I had 


fivemoremiles said:


> They have long claws on there wings that can disembowel a human. Is your husband suicidal??


I had asked him about that last night and he was like could it be worse than a llama with fighting fangs? Lol


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

alwaystj9 said:


> I was once offered a pair of emus and turned them down. I mean exactly where do you grab one if you need to get ahold of it?
> I think they need 6+ foot fences, too.


I had told him no to emus before and then no to guineas. So now I was like let's at least discuss it. Since he has food allergies and can't eat mammal we have been buying emu and duck meat from another farm.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Ps I do have a 6 foot fence though. But told him they wouldn't fit in the chicken coop I was building lol


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol I was a prepared to go get a baby emu and deal with the unhappy-ness of my husband and then I read about them and the whole jumping 7’ killed my dreams. My poor little 4’ fencing would be a joke for them.


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

Just to make sure===== this was your husbands idea not yours???


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

I missed the part about why you don't like guineas?


----------



## MTKitty (Dec 22, 2021)

I started last fall with Buckeyes from a mail-order hatchery. They’re dual purpose. My pullets started laying in mid-January at five months.

They are a lively, friendly breed. Everyone runs to meet me at the gate and clusters under my feet while I’m visiting.

The breed was developed with gamecock in the bloodline. It shows in their raising hackles and facing off at each other in their first week. Although, I’ve never had any of them come at me or had any bloodletting between birds. I did have to rehome two of my three roosters because ... teen-agers. Once I did that, the entire flock settled quite nicely.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Jessica84 said:


> Lol I was a prepared to go get a baby emu and deal with the unhappy-ness of my husband and then I read about them and the whole jumping 7’ killed my dreams. My poor little 4’ fencing would be a joke for them.


Well I had an experience with an emu before. A local farm was raising them for meat until they found out it was costing them more to feed than they were making of them. So they turned all the emus loose! I went out to the barn one day when I had my mare at my uncle's farm. And there stood this huge emu. Needless to say we didn't get along lol. So I told him no to emus the first time he mentioned it lol


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

fivemoremiles said:


> Just to make sure===== this was your husbands idea not yours???


Yea husbands idea. I would much rather have more goats or even some rabbits again.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

alwaystj9 said:


> I missed the part about why you don't like guineas?


We have an elderly neighbor that puts up with the current animals but they would probably complain to the noises the guineas make and get us in trouble with the county. Their family member works for the department. They kill cats because they don't like them and they only let my feral stray cat alone because I told them how many moles it kills. That neighbors yard has tons of mole holes issues.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

You don’t have to order from them but if you go into a hatchery, like cackle, they usually have lists of breeds and all their info. There’s different categories, meat, eggs, or dual purpose and then it has their stats like friendly, how many eggs they lay and so on. That might be a good place to look for what your after. And if you do want to go with a hatchery they have them for you to purchase if you can’t find them local.


----------

